# Tacoma GSD rescue - dog wanted!



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We just received a call from a guy in Tacoma who just lost his beloved 14 year old GSD last week. I would like to point him toward rescue that is closer by than we are!

Anyone on this board doing rescue in Washington State? He indicated that he is willing to travel!

Thanks!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

there is a gsd rescue here, as well as the seattle purebred rescue ... 
the website for the wash gsd rescue is http://www.washingtongsd.org/

There are also several nice shepherds on craigslist or free or almost nothing right now. I saw 2 females that their mom is a senior and has to move ...

hope I do this right ....

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/pet/1571827258.html



> Quote:New home needed pure for German Shepards (Tukwila)
> Date: 2010-01-26, 12:54PM PST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> My grandma must move and she has 2 very loving pure bred german shepards that need a new home. They are both female and are sisters. We would love to keep the dogs together since they have been together since birth. They are very friendly and loving and get along great with children and other animals. We are looking for someone with a warm home to welcome them too. They are great family dogs!!! Please email or call if you are interested in adopting these happy & loyal dogs. Will send pics upon request. Thank you!! 206-696-9919 Asia or Mike


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks kindly!

I just left him a voice mail with all of the information that you provided!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I know of a GSD here in Idaho that is in need. PM for details if you want to pass then along.
Sheilah


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesn't it seem rather odd that a person in Tacoma would be contacting a rescue on the opposite side of the country for a dog?
Maybe I'm paranoid because of what is going on in the Chat Room, but this just seems a little strange....even looking at California rescues would be closer to home...

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought the same thing and then cringed when I saw the copy of the CL posting. 
Maybe we should suggest to the mods that CL posting not be reposted here. Why make life easier (if ya know what I mean) ... JMHO


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Craigslist postings exist whether we like them or not. We usually try to contact them to try to get the dogs in rescue.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I think that as much as we all need to be extremely careful with our placements (which hopefully we all were BEFORE the current mess), we cannot let paranoia stop us from doing our business.

VGSR routinely gets calls from folks who are not in our vicinity - probably on a weekly basis for the past 9 years. We kindly point them to a closer rescue and go about our business. 

For anyone that is concerned about this, the man was calling from an area code in Tacoma Washington (which I verified before I returned his call) and was more than willing to share with me answers to any questions that I asked him during the course of our conversation. 

I cannot imagine that other rescues do not get calls from folks out of their areas, especially if they have a puppy listed on their web site, which as we all know causes "puppy fever" and then your phone rings off the hook with calls from all over the country. 

We have our screening processes in place, we call EVERY single reference listed on the application (three personal references and one vet reference) and we do not make placements without a home visit. 

We have to be stringent about our process, but we cannot shut down doing business because of this recent concern. We also do not want to turn off legitimate prospective adopters who are not going to understand WHY everyone is so uptight. If your procedures and policies are strong, and implemented, we should all be safe. Granted, every once in a while, someone will fool us, but for the most part, we do an excellent job of screening.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have strict policies in place to protect any dog that I place. Home visits, references, etc. are all a part of the process for me. Tacoma is well within my ability to get a home visit done by experienced rescue people that I personally know, have worked with in the past and trust.

I think it is important to ask these kinds of questions though! 
Sheilah


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueDoesn't it seem rather odd that a person in Tacoma would be contacting a rescue on the opposite side of the country for a dog?
> Maybe I'm paranoid because of what is going on in the Chat Room, but this just seems a little strange....even looking at California rescues would be closer to home...


No .. I have been helping an older couple look for a dog and the first rescue they found that seemed reputable/with good temperment testing skills with a breed they liked was on the east coast.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Lea, I think people responded to the thought that the craig's list ad dog posted was given to the man, with no screening done there.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it is silly just in the fact that anyone can look on CL .... Dogs like those girls go really fast, It was only posted as an example that they are out there. 

I guess I can see why people got upset, I tend to think the best of people until proven otherwise, and there are thousands of normal, nice people out there just as there are crazies and not-nice people. In the end, it comes down to whoever is placing the dog to do home checks and the like. 

People with two purebred, housebroke, and pretty much trained dogs are going to be getting calls from every type of home .... 

Hindsight being 20/20, it probably would have been smarter for me to have just pm'd the guy the info ..... rather than posting it here ...

K ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's right ANYONE can look on craig's list but people who do rescue or anyone on this board are encouraged NOT to facilitate adoptions with unscreened people. 

Facilitating meaning pointing a person to a dog, or a dog to a person, where there has been no checking done of the type Lea described in her post. 

I am not sure that's clear. Hopefully someone else will chime in if it is not.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

WA rescue

http://washingtongsd.org/


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Lea, I know our VGSR dogs only go to the best of the best of homes. I also figured you were savvy enough to check the area code, which is why I didn't pm you. 
I was referring to the copy of the CL post. I know that people from every walk of life can view CL posts, however, it scared me to see this specific one on the forum because of a certain person who may be lurking. The descriptions of these dogs were very similar to this certain person's liking and I don't want it to be easy for him in his search for dogs. I don't believe for a minute that he has stopped looking for dogs. I believe he has simply stopped making it so public.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThat's right ANYONE can look on craig's list but people who do rescue or anyone on this board are encouraged NOT to facilitate adoptions with unscreened people.
> 
> Facilitating meaning pointing a person to a dog, or a dog to a person, where there has been no checking done of the type Lea described in her post.
> 
> I am not sure that's clear. Hopefully someone else will chime in if it is not.










Yes Ma'am







... thank you for addressing both points. I will be more careful in the future.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely ebrannan, I agree with you 100%. Better to overreact than feed the troll...... and thank you Lea for your detailed response, so very glad this wasn't what we thought it might be.....

________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

